# Общий раздел > Чувства > Личность и её черты >  Грань между тактичностью и правдой

## Irina

*Часто в нашей жизни происходят разные ситуации, которые ставят нас в тупик: сказать правду, но обидеть человека, или все-таки аккуратно сгладить углы, не раня его.
 В то же время, пытаясь балансировать на грани правды и желания как-то подбодрить человека, простимулировать его для каких-либо действий, а вовсе не ставя в упрек, рискуешь оказаться нечестным. И непонятым.

 Как вы решаете такого рода проблему, если хотите с одной стороны 
быть искренними, с другой - максимально корректными и тактичными?
 Как вы сами для себя определяете эту тонкую грань?*

----------


## Akasey

скажу другу правду, не смотря и на что.... пофиг тактичность

----------


## Irina

> скажу другу правду, не смотря и на что.... пофиг тактичность


А если это не друг а начальник или подчиненный?

----------


## Akasey

пофиг

----------


## Irina

Я в щекотливой ситуации всегда стараюсь обходить острые углы. Лучше что-то недосказать чем влепить в лоб и вызвать этим самым скандал или вражду. Даже своим близким я не всегда говорю всё прямо - обидятся, а мне дороги хорошие отношения.

----------


## Akasey

> ...Лучше что-то недосказать...


 и потом жалеть?

----------


## Irina

Я никогда не жалею о том, что сделала. Да и о том что не сделала - тоже. Сделать всегда успеется.

----------


## Asteriks

Не понимаю людей, которые гордятся тем, что "режут правду-матку" в лоб. Может быть, им самим это нужно, но не  окружающим. И считаю неправильным, что ВСЕГДА "лучше горькая правда, чем сладкая ложь". Ложь не лучше, лучше незнание. В жизни стараюсь не лгать, но иногда лучше промолчать, не сказать правду. Разные ситуации бывают.

----------


## HARON

Все дело в том как ты сам относишься к тому что нужно сказать.Если считаешь что сказать НУЖНО--говори! Если можно и не говорить--т.е. это  не очень важно--то твоё дело!

----------


## Asteriks

> Все дело в том как ты сам относишься к тому что нужно сказать. Если считаешь что сказать НУЖНО--говори! Если можно и не говорить--т.е. это  не очень важно--то твоё дело!


Ты прав и не прав. Считаешь важным - говори. Вроде верно. А как скажется это на том, кому предназначена твоя правда? 
Порассуждаем. Правда может быть за "правое дело" - тут не всякий осмелиться начальству или кому-то важному боссу правду рубануть, кто-то спрячется за спину других правдолюбов. Потому что правду не любят и она наказуема.
А правда в приватной жизни? Оберегая близких, правду иногда лучше не говорить. У меня не всегда получается. И считаю это плохой чертой. Не могу в себе держать эту самую правду, не умею быть хранилищем без выхода. Правда, детские тайны от их отца скрываю неплохо.)

----------


## BiZ111

Всегда был тактичным. Будь то телефонный звонок в 4 утра, всегда собирался, одевался, советовал-выслушивал-рассказывал, или просьба. Вот такой я добрый, бескорыстный и открытый  Не жалею себя, а стоило бы начать уже

----------


## Irina

> Потому что правду не любят и она наказуема.


Вот это точно. Кто ж её любит. Вот в этом случае принцип "лучше сделать и пожалеть, чем не сделать и жалеть всю жизнь" работает с точностью наоборот.

----------


## Asteriks

Я долго соблюдала тактичность по отношению к своим знакомым, пока на голову не сели. Хотят правды, а когда её получают, начинают обижаться и оправдываться.

----------


## Irina

> Хотят правды, а когда её получают, начинают обижаться и оправдываться.


Редкий случай. Обычно в таких случаях доходит в лучшем случае до крика, а то и того хуже.

----------


## Irina

*Cлова соединяют нас, но они же и…*
Одна моя коллега сказала вошедшей подруге: «Ты плохо выглядишь! Откуда мешки под глазами? Как всегда не спала. Своего любезного дожидалась…» Мне от ее слов стало не по себе, а вошедшая женщина (лет около 40), к которой были обращены слова, покрылась бурыми пятнами. Едва за ней закрылась дверь, как вездесущая коллега произнесла, обернувшись ко мне: «Я привыкла всегда говорить правду. Но, видишь, это не всем у нас нравится».

От этих слов меня «понесло», и я, путаясь в словах, негромко процедила: «Твой муженек, которого ты пристроила к нам, не понимает элементарных вещей. Вот вчера испортил авторский материал. Ему видите ли показалось, что о стройке надо рассказывать более интересно… что нет спецтерминов…» Коллега подскочила как ужаленная и, чтобы не остаться в накладе, визгливо проговорила: «Что вы за люди! Обязательно настроение испортить надо! Он же еще неопытный».
Мы с ней никогда подругами не были, но поскольку сидим в одном отделе и делаем общее дело, отношения стараемся поддерживать. Но тут, после небольшого «пинг-понга» говорить даже о деле расхотелось. А все из-за ее дурацкого желания всегда говорить правду…

Однажды мне пришлось идти к начальнику на обычное недельное собрание. Все руководители отделов отчитывались о работе. Говорили четко, складно, кое-что привирали, но немного. Когда дошли очередь до сотрудницы, которая числилась у нас, как говорят, «от года неделя, она не стала повторять своих предшественников. Напротив, приготовила вопросы начальству, которые всех давно интересовали. Они касались транспорта, работы техников, загрузки студий и т.д. Начальник был недоволен. Коллеги шептали: «Зачем, она это затеяла? Теперь он давить на всех начнет».

«Спасибо» ей никто не сказал, хотя все вопросы были по существу, их нужно было решать. Так, что ее «камнепад» оказался не у дел. А главное, что «выгрузив» на голову начальника ворох с проблем, мы так ничего и не решили. Конечно, потом, постепенно эти вопросы еще поднимали не раз. И не только она одна. Кое-что сдвинули с точки замерзания.

Зачем я об этом говорю? Хочу обратить ваш взор на такую вещь, как наше общение, культура понимания.

Коснемся другой стороны нашего общения. Если хорошенько задуматься, то станет ясно, что все мы любим комплименты. Кто-то придумал, что мужчины любят глазами, женщины – ушами. Думаю, что нам, женщинам, и глаза не помешают, а мужчинам - уши. Итак, как наше «слово» отзовется не безразлично никому. 

Все твердят, что в споре рождается истина. Возможно, у кого-то это и получается – «родить» истину. По своему опыту знаю, что спор вызовет только ссору. И дополнительные неприятности. Все будут кричать, доказывая свою правоту. В итоге, перессорятся, наговорят грубостей и позже будут об этом жалеть. Выяснять отношения надо, необходимо, но разумно, чтобы каждый говорил то, о чем думает с уважением к собеседникам.

Но этот наш менталитет. Если мы «ищем» истину, ругаемся напропалую.

Нет, друзья мои, срывать на людях свое настроение ни к чему. Хочешь расслабиться, прими ванну, посиди в уголочке с книгой, сходи в парикмахерскую, побегай по магазинам, порадуй себя обновками… В конце концов, купи торт. И устрой дома внеочередной праздник.

Это очень помогает. А еще незаметно полюбуйтесь на подросших детей, скажите им ободряющие слова. Не забудьте пригласить мужа или займитесь подготовкой к чаепитию с ним. Ваше поведение наверняка вызовет ответную реакцию. Не сомневаюсь, что добрую…

Так, что, чем ваше слово отзовется, это зависит только от вас. Дерзайте!

*Вот такая статья для размышления*

----------


## multiarc

На самом деле, в идеале, и стоило бы говорить всегда и всем правду, но т.к. люди закомплексованы, с разного рода расстройствами личности, сильными и слабыми, нет идеальных и быть не может. Поэтому приходится подстраиваться в общении с каждым так, чтобы было комфортно обоим. Это не всегда просто, особенно когда человека знаешь не так давно, а если знаешь давно, то порой лучше правду сказать, ибо человек уже готов например от лучшего друга/подруги услышать как на самом деле, а не лесть или лож...

----------

